# The Victims - A6 to A3 honeycomb grille



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Turning them into one grille that looks factory is going to be a challenge. Anyone have any suggestions for the best way to bond the ABS. The honeycomb from the A6 grill is getting trimmed out and down to fit inside of the A3 Grill after its been hollowed out. 

No plate filler in my future. :thumbup:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

why not just use this one? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2006-2007-2...ake:Audi|Model:A3&hash=item2ebc449062&vxp=mtr 

cut the mesh off the ebay one and put A6 one on


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

i would say if your car was a faclift A3 just go for the RS3 grill but if not i have seen a couple of people on Audisport.net pull this off it looks pretty aggressive if done right


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

tp. said:


> why not just use this one?
> 
> cut the mesh off the ebay one and put A6 one on


 I'm looking to get rid of the plate filler completely and then I'm making a carbon fiber surround. It should look pretty good on my Lava gray. I thought about cutting up an RS3 grille but this route is a little more affordable and the extra size of the A6 grill gives me more room to play with.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

ceese said:


> I'm looking to get rid of the plate filler completely and then I'm making a carbon fiber surround. It should look pretty good on my Lava gray. I thought about cutting up an RS3 grille but this route is a little more affordable and the extra size of the A6 grill gives me more room to play with.


 here is a guy who did it in the UK with a RS6 grill 
http://m.vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=3208


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

DAMN!!! That looks so good!^


----------



## cooterbo (Sep 27, 2009)

I like this.


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

so much mesh.. it looks like a chicken should be behind there but to each his own


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

sleepy3 said:


> so much mesh.. it looks like a chicken should be behind there but to each his own


 LOL. i couldn't resist


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

wheres the baby chicks for the fogs?  



asal said:


> LOL. i couldn't resist


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

sleepy3 said:


> wheres the baby chicks for the fogs?


 ha. i'm sure someone can do a funnier one, maybe if i feel like wasting time tonight. 

In seriousness though, i think the honeycomb looks unique & pretty good, just not what I would do. Between the two I like the blacked out grill/rings better.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey but if you look at the S3 they used the same mesh in the fog light grills so in a way it kinda pairs up, all so i think the mesh is lighter and lets more air in the grill as well i think the mesh looks better in matt black thou


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

OPINIONS ANYONE? I'm stripping the chrome from an extra set of front and rear rings and am going to have them brush aluminum coated. I'm trying to figure out whether I want to match the grill surround to them (aluminum), go gloss black to match my open sky or go carbon fiber with it since I'll be adding a carbon fiber cupra splitter, mirror covers, B pillars and rear valance. My car is Lava gray. 

Not sure when but the plan is to eventually install the S3 front bumper on my car. 











I have the grill area cut out of the A3 grill and I'm in the process of sanding it and getting ready for filler. I just took a trip to Taps plastic where they helped me get all of the ABS supplies I need from plastic filler to bonding material to affix the honeycomb from the A6 grill. 

The next step is filling the A3 edges so that they are flush and ready to add the honeycomb from the A6 grille which I will cut out and size while the filler on the A3 grill is drying. 

More pics to follow. 


Keep in mind that while I'm deleting the plate seperator I'm in Washington state so I'm still going to have to install a front plate on there which should break up the mesh somewhat.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

if u gona do s3 front. u gona have to do process over again. s3 grill is smaller .


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Really, I thought the S3 grille was the same as the S-Line on the pre 2009 facelift. 

Oh, well I'm sure someone will buy this off me in a year if I go that route.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

ceese said:


> Really, I thought the S3 grille was the same as the S-Line on the pre 2009 facelift.
> 
> Oh, well I'm sure someone will buy this off me in a year if I go that route.


 Nope. It's facelift that's the same size.


----------



## dsbloom (Oct 31, 2011)

Anymore progress on this? This is the exact grill setup I would like on my car, but the eBay grills don't quite look right, and the RS3 grill is $900!

Very interested to see how this tunrs out.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

ceese said:


> Oh, well I'm sure someone will buy this off me in a year





dsbloom said:


> This is the exact grill setup I would like on my car


Awww :wave:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Cracked where I put a support bracket that I bonded in the area that I cut out the plate filler sanding last night so I need to go back and refill and sand it. After that I'm ready to cut down the mesh for the A6 grill, weld it in and go to paint.

When I'm done I'll post up a complete wiki. In the mean time these are from a couple nights ago when I was glueing in the support brackets.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

dsbloom said:


> Anymore progress on this? This is the exact grill setup I would like on my car, but the eBay grills don't quite look right, and the RS3 grill is $900!
> 
> Very interested to see how this tunrs out.


If I had a 09 facelift, I'd probably go with the RS3 grill out of simplicity but since they don't make a grill without a filler plate for my car I had no other choice. 

My cost so far = $100 for the A3 grill, $150 for the cheapo A6 Ebay grill, $100 in bondo, sandpaper, diamond dremel bit (this is a must the ceramic bits break constantly) and other supplies. Then I'm going to have it professionally sprayed so whatever that costs. Plus the time factor figure about 8 hours with home depot runs at this point - in part because I've never worked with plastic and plastic filler before so there is a learning curve. I'm guessing another 4 hours cutting down the Mesh to fit because I don't want to F it up and have to buy another grille.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

if you make a wiki for this im totally doing it


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

I did same thing last year but kept the filler plate. 



















However now I decided to go with S3 grille and have this one sitting in my storage.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Evo V said:


> I did same thing last year but kept the filler plate.


Not bad, but for the main grill, I'd prefer larger mesh like the one OP plans on using.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Not bad, but for the main grill, I'd prefer larger mesh like the one OP plans on using.


If I have to make it again I will order bigger mesh as well. This was just one of those fun weekend projects just to see how will look.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Evo V said:


> If I have to make it again I will order bigger mesh as well. This was just one of those fun weekend projects just to see how will look.


You did good work though :thumbup:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> You did good work though :thumbup:


Thanks! At that time nobody was selling RS3 replica grilles. Only originals for $700-800. Right after I finished it somebody here in Boston started selling them on ebay for $115.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

OK, got the grill frame filled and sanded but its going to need to be retouched once I get the mesh sized properly - spent about an hour cutting it down last night, its a bit labor intensive because I'm having to go to each end of the mesh and grind a little at a time with a dremel. 

Looking for suggestions here. I've heard it's now possible to get ABS powdercoated. I'm looking ot get my emblems powdercoated aluminum and the grill once its done like a polished black aluminum. Anyone know if it's possible to apply this type of finish or what type of shop I should be looking for to get it done?

crappy iphone pics.


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Evo V said:


> I did same thing last year but kept the filler plate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks so lonely without fogs


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

abadidol said:


> DAMN!!! That looks so good!^


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

sleepy3 said:


> looks so lonely without fogs


I'm planing to install fogs probably later this summer. I went to my local dealer and asked for the fog grille. His comments were: This is very expensive retrofit that will cost you 1000'S of dollars and you have to have experienced Audi technician to do it for you. 30sec later he saw my headlights and said: Oh, I guess you are way beyond that level. Anyway, I'm buying a condo now and my funds are going different dirrection.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Are those A4 headlights in an A3 housing?


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

ceese said:


> Are those A4 headlights in an A3 housing?


Yes


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Is there a wiki somewhere around for that mod? I imagine it requires a new wiring harness and some vagcom work as well.

You are a facelift any idea of anyone that's done it on a prefacelift?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

If you still have to run a front plate why even bother?


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

ceese said:


> Is there a wiki somewhere around for that mod? I imagine it requires a new wiring harness and some vagcom work as well.
> 
> You are a facelift any idea of anyone that's done it on a prefacelift?


I only run one additional wire for each high beam. The rest is VAG-Com. That's the easy part. The hardest was to open the halogens, custom cut and fit the A4's. The pre-faselift headlights have different shape. I am not sure if you can fit A4's inside. Overall is a loooooong and risky project.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Uber-A3 said:


> If you still have to run a front plate why even bother?


It will still look a lot cleaner even with a plate. Also, I will have the only prefacelift A3 with ABS honeycomb mesh on this side of the Atlantic and I will be able to take the plate off for shows and track days. Plus it's just a fun project and it was an opportunity to learn to work with plastic.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Evo V said:


> I only run one additional wire for each high beam. The rest is VAG-Com. That's the easy part. The hardest was to open the halogens, custom cut and fit the A4's. The pre-faselift headlights have different shape. I am not sure if you can fit A4's inside. Overall is a loooooong and risky project.


I've been thinking about modding out a set of these, but your mod looks so much better than anything I think I could do with them.










These look cheap so I was trying to figure out if I could dress them somehow. Wrap the interior in carbon fiber, recoat the chrome rings and replace the LEDs with a light strip of somesort.


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

Evo V said:


> I only run one additional wire for each high beam. The rest is VAG-Com. That's the easy part. The hardest was to open the halogens, custom cut and fit the A4's. The pre-faselift headlights have different shape. I am not sure if you can fit A4's inside. Overall is a loooooong and risky project.


more info on what you had to cut...?


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

ceese said:


> I've been thinking about modding out a set of these, but your mod looks so much better than anything I think I could do with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually ordered these first, unaware of difference between pre and facelift (mine is 2009). The seller had listed them as 2006-2009 and even after I asked him he said it will fit. After I returned them I decided to do what I did. This will be the easiest mod for you.

@BL-2-8P the mounting points for the insides are all different. The bracket that holds the xenon was also a b!#$ to fit.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Evo V said:


> I actually ordered these first, unaware of difference between pre and facelift (mine is 2009). The seller had listed them as 2006-2009 and even after I asked him he said it will fit. After I returned them I decided to do what I did. This will be the easiest mod for you.
> 
> @BL-2-8P the mounting points for the insides are all different. The bracket that holds the xenon was also a b!#$ to fit.


Did they look as cheap in person as they do in the photos?


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

ceese said:


> Did they look as cheap in person as they do in the photos?


I liked them. Didn't get a chance to turn them on but saw few cars on the forum with these installed. I think hon-dee's car is with them. Maybe somebody else can give you more info.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

ceese said:


> I've been thinking about modding out a set of these, but your mod looks so much better than anything I think I could do with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now i know why they look weird. they are missing the clear reflector on the side


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

ceese said:


>


Looking good, strong work! :thumbup:


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Evo V said:


> I'm planing to install fogs probably later this summer. I went to my local dealer and asked for the fog grille. His comments were: This is very expensive retrofit that will cost you 1000'S of dollars and you have to have experienced Audi technician to do it for you. 30sec later he saw my headlights and said: Oh, I guess you are way beyond that level. Anyway, I'm buying a condo now and my funds are going different dirrection.


nice! gotta love those "in your face" moments


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

So I had a couple hours yesterday while watching the season premiere of Game of Thrones and got the mesh cut out.

Next steps

1. touch up filler areas that I wrecked while fitting the mesh
2. Epoxy in the mesh to the Grill frame and let cure for 24 hours
3. Puddy Epoxy in the gaps and let cure for 72 hours
4. Sand down any Epoxy spillover
5. Use filler for any final touch ups and sand
6. Paint










Don't knock the gap. Still trying to decide on which coils to get.










Also can't tell in this photo but installed the gloss black mirror covers to match the black of the open sky.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

wow we have same wheels


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

tp. said:


> wow we have same wheels



Have any links to pics of your car. Would like to see it.

I love the BBS CH wheel. I wish I could get a set of 19s without the motorsport. I've thought about buying a set and having the motorsport filled and repainted to keep the OEM look.

I couldn't find a set of CH 024s (the OEM upgrade wheel for the A3) when I bought my car so I ended up going with the CH 028 (the upgrade wheel for the 2008 S4). They are identical other than the 028 is 18x8 et 43 and the 024 is 18x7.5 et 46. A lot of people think they are BBS CO wheels which were just a poured cast wheel that BBS discontinued but the OEM Audi wheels are in fact true CHs that are gravity poured just like the ones that say motorsport.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

yea too bad they dont come in 19..i also have S4 et 43 wheels. those look betteer than A3 ones.
But after runnign 19 for a while. I go back to the BBS wheels. I like 18 better


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Love the S3 body kit - looks awesome


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

tp. said:


> yea too bad they dont come in 19..i also have S4 et 43 wheels. those look betteer than A3 ones.
> But after runnign 19 for a while. I go back to the BBS wheels. I like 18 better


Mine is black and I almost bought the same wheels. The guy that was selling them pull back in the last moment and I ordered replica titanium package. Was it hard to install S3 body kit? I am debating this for my next project.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Evo V said:


> Mine is black and I almost bought the same wheels. The guy that was selling them pull back in the last moment and I ordered replica titanium package. Was it hard to install S3 body kit? I am debating this for my next project.


front is easy.
take old bumper off
trim the impact strip down a bit to fit the s3 bumper
bumper go in same way


side skirts
bolt on no glue or nothing'
just need some time taking off the door sills.

rear bumper is rear bumper few screws here and there its off.


----------



## dsbloom (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm loving the work on the grill, looks great. Will you post a complete DIY for those who want to try something similiar? I suppose if you don't we can just follow your work log from this thread


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

dsbloom said:


> I'm loving the work on the grill, looks great. Will you post a complete DIY for those who want to try something similiar? I suppose if you don't we can just follow your work log from this thread


I will and I'll include a supplies list too.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Finally ready for paint 










Joints in the middle of setting the epoxy 










Joints after sanding


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

did u screw them in at the joint edges? epoxy will most likely fail in the future.


----------



## dsbloom (Oct 31, 2011)

The sanded pic looks good, man. Can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## dsbloom (Oct 31, 2011)

ceese said:


> I will and I'll include a supplies list too.


 Awesome.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I was originally going to use this ABS welding chemical but the gaps that were created when I was fitting the mesh required that I went with epoxy. I would take money on the fact that it won't fail. I used 20 minute set Loctite and it set rock hard after 48 hours. I also used a little extra in the back of the joints. Also, once the mesh was in and set the grill became extremely rigid with even less flex than the grill was stock. There is also about 60 joints so we'll see, but like I said I'd take money that after its primered and painted that it won't fail.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

dsbloom said:


> Awesome.


 Here's a supplies list. I'm still working on the how to. 

1. An old A3 grill that fits your car 
2. A cheepo A6 grill from Ebay. Do a search for A6 grille not RS6 grille to find one they should be about $100. 
3. A jig saw with a fine diamond blade (I used a battery operated oscillating saw. It worked but didn't do that great of a job. A dremel wont work to cut the grill out because it won't let you get the angles you need. 
4. A dremel or the equivalent. Don't use the ceramic cutters go out and buy a small diamond one -you'll thank me later. Also get a selection of different size and grit grinding heads. Again, I found the diamond ones worked the best but the ceramic ones were very useful during the touch up stage. Also, low speed is your friend. 
5. Plastic filler and hardener - see if you have a plastics store in your area. I went to a place called Taps and they were very helpful for pretty much everything I needed. 
6. A pallet for mixing the filler and bondo and a thin piece of abs 10" by 10" that you can cut out to strengthen where you cut out the plate filler. 
7. Bondo blades. If you get the tan ones from Home depot you can use scissors to cut them up into mini filler tools. You'll need to cut them for some of the detail and touch up stuff. 
8. Epoxy resin and super glue (for quick touch ups) - Get the long setting stuff. I used 20 minute Loctite, I would have preferred the 60 minute but I couldn't find it locally. 
9. A couple Epoxy syringes - I had one block up on me 
10. Sand paper, a sanding block and make a trip to your local pharmacy and buy a selection of nail files and emery boards. I bought four of each grit of emery board (16 total) and went through them all. The best was the way the woman behind the counter looked at me as I was buying $30 worth of $1 nail files - LOL. 
11. Important - clamps at least 10 medium ones and a smaller selection of large and small ones.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

ceese said:


> I was originally going to use this ABS welding chemical but the gaps that were created when I was fitting the mesh required that I went with epoxy. I would take money on the fact that it won't fail. I used 20 minute set Loctite and it set rock hard after 48 hours. I also used a little extra in the back of the joints. Also, once the mesh was in and set the grill became extremely rigid with even less flex than the grill was stock. There is also about 60 joints so we'll see, but like I said I'd take money that after its primered and painted that it won't fail.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cooterbo (Sep 27, 2009)

guarantee the epoxy is stronger than the surrounding plastic. the plastic will fail before the epoxy i.e. in a frontal crash. I had to use similar stuff on an outboard i had to repair. The mounting point for a shift cable in the cast aluminum block of an engine ripped a chunk out of the block and i used epoxy to reset it back in the block. It held for the next two years i used the engine. i know it was a ghetto fix but i couldn't afford to down the boat and i had time constraints. Cant wait to see the final product! :thumbup:


----------



## dsbloom (Oct 31, 2011)

> 2. A cheepo A6 grill from Ebay. Do a search for A6 grille not RS6 grille to find one they should be about $100.


 Do you think it would be easier or cheaper to just buy mesh instead of another grill? I have seen shops online that sell mesh to make your own grill, but not sure if they match that RS look.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

dsbloom said:


> Do you think it would be easier or cheaper to just buy mesh instead of another grill? I have seen shops online that sell mesh to make your own grill, but not sure if they match that RS look.


 You can't really see it in my pics but the A6 grill has a curvature and angle to the mesh that matches the shape of the grill frame. A sheet of mesh is going to look awkward and wierd when you try to shape it into your cutout frame. As far as easier, deffinitely not. With flat mesh you are going to have to shape it somehow to get the curvature. 

Before I saw the A6 grill I was scoping sheets of honeycomb and couldn't quite work out how I was going to make it look OEM. Also anything worth using was over $80. IMO, go with the A6 grill. 

Keep in mind that this is a seriously time consuming mod. I had hours and hours poured into it and I wouldn't do it again as it took me about three times longer than planned.


----------



## dsbloom (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey Ceese, any more progress on this? Can't wait to see it finished and installed.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Been busy with other things the last couple weeks. Actually just stopped by a paint shop an hour ago on my way to work to look at color samples. Not too inspired by the shop, have another shop I'm going to try before I paint it myself. 

Ordering the Carbon fiber material to wrap the surround today should have it middle of the week. Hoping to have both the grill and surround finished by the middle of next week. 


Have a couple hours before I place my order - here are my 3 choices for wrapping the surround - opinions anyone? 

Standard 2x2 carbon fiber 









Zylon (kavlar/carbon fiber hybrid - bronze and black) 









Zylon is the material on the top of the faceshield - looks just like carbon fiber but has a copper color too it as well. 

Texalium (aluminum coated fiber glass)


----------



## dsbloom (Oct 31, 2011)

ceese said:


> Been busy with other things the last couple weeks. Actually just stopped by a paint shop an hour ago on my way to work to look at color samples. Not too inspired by the shop, have another shop I'm going to try before I paint it myself.
> 
> Ordering the Carbon fiber material to wrap the surround today should have it middle of the week. Hoping to have both the grill and surround finished by the middle of next week.
> 
> ...


 I like the standard or the aluminum.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks, wussed out being different and ended up ordering standard carbon fiber. 

Also, got a quote on the paint today but was told to fix a couple glitches so it's going to paint next week. I should have it installed a week from Saturday pending any surprises on finishing up the surround.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

ceese said:


> Also can't tell in this photo but installed the gloss black mirror covers to match the black of the open sky.


 where'd you order your mirror covers from? been thinking about changing the color or housing on mine, but the S3 covers are so $$$$!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

asal said:


> where'd you order your mirror covers from? been thinking about changing the color or housing on mine, but the S3 covers are so $$$$!


 I bought them from RedLineBob on the forum. They may be for sale very soon though. The glossy black looks sweet but its hard to notice them in person on the Lava gray. I just bought another set on Ebay (great deal) that I'm going to get sprayed satin black along with my fog covers to match my grill when it gets painted. Thinking the satin black might stand out a little more against my Lava Gray. If you are interested I'll have either the gloss black or satin black covers for sale in a couple weeks a lot cheaper than you could get them anywhere els just shoot me a PM to remind me and I'll give you first dibs.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

ceese said:


> I bought them from RedLineBob on the forum. They may be for sale very soon though. The glossy black looks sweet but its hard to notice them in person on the Lava gray. I just bought another set on Ebay (great deal) that I'm going to get sprayed satin black along with my fog covers to match my grill when it gets painted. Thinking the satin black might stand out a little more against my Lava Gray. If you are interested I'll have either the gloss black or satin black covers for sale in a couple weeks a lot cheaper than you could get them anywhere els just shoot me a PM to remind me and I'll give you first dibs.


 PM'd :thumbup:


----------



## dsbloom (Oct 31, 2011)

ceese said:


> Thanks, wussed out being different and ended up ordering standard carbon fiber.
> 
> Also, got a quote on the paint today but was told to fix a couple glitches so it's going to paint next week. I should have it installed a week from Saturday pending any surprises on finishing up the surround.


Hey Ceese, did you get this done yet? If so, how did it turn out?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Should get it back from paint by weeks end. With regards to the carbon fiber - entirely new to me so I tried a set of center caps. Not quite as easy to work with as I assumed. I'm going to be covering the surround this week though although I'm probably going to put the chrome surround on the new grill.


----------



## dsbloom (Oct 31, 2011)

Sweet man, be sure to post some pics.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Sorry for the crappy iphone pics. Went home at lunch to throw on another coat of paint.

I took it to a couple body shops and they both avoided painting it by wanting to charge me crazy prices ($500 - can't say as I blame them since in their mind it had the potential to be a real headache) so I ended up painting it myself, something I don't have a knack for. I used a Krylon epoxy based enamel (semi-flat black) that I've used on my Ducati. 
The color turned out nice. It's a deep black almost satin finish (matches the fog grills almost perfectly) and it bonded nicely to the ABS plastic of the grill frame, the grill material and all of the joints that I used epoxy without filler. It did not however bond to the filler very well which is where most of the imperfections showed up. No I didn't prime although I wish I did since there are some flaws that would have shown up under primer and that I could have fixed at that stage.

Standing two feet back and looking straight at it you can't see the imperfections but right up on it and looking for them you can't miss them. All in all it didn't turn out with the quality that I'd hoped for which was that you wouldn't be able to tell even under close inspection that it had been fabricated. A lot of this was due to my inexperience - if I do a second one I know how to do it properly next time around and I'm certain that you wouldn't know that it wasn't factory.

I don't think its perfect enough for an install since as a custom fabrication its going to get a lot of close attention and as they say the bitch is in the details and the details aren't quite there. However, I'm going to install it anyway with the disclaimer that it's temporary. I'd like to see how it holds up through the summer and winter months. This way if I end up installing a S3 front bumper I can build it again and know that it's going to last. 


I get my mirror covers and the grill surround back from paint on Friday. I ended having them painted hyper silver with a matt clear coat finish. I was curious to see how this approach would look and am hoping that they will look indistinguishable from a satin aluminum. 










This image shows some of the obvious imperfections, however once installed you won't see them due the angle you'll be viewing the grill from.



I'


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

:thumbup:I think it'll look good. Though if one of your main goals was to have it look OEM quality I can understand your disappointment in the small blemishes.


----------



## dsbloom (Oct 31, 2011)

ceese said:


> Sorry for the crappy iphone pics. Went home at lunch to throw on another coat of paint.
> 
> I took it to a couple body shops and they both avoided painting it by wanting to charge me crazy prices ($500 - can't say as I blame them since in their mind it had the potential to be a real headache) so I ended up painting it myself, something I don't have a knack for. I used a Krylon epoxy based enamel (semi-flat black) that I've used on my Ducati.
> The color turned out nice. It's a deep black almost satin finish (matches the fog grills almost perfectly) and it bonded nicely to the ABS plastic of the grill frame, the grill material and all of the joints that I used epoxy without filler. It did not however bond to the filler very well which is where most of the imperfections showed up. No I didn't prime although I wish I did since there are some flaws that would have shown up under primer and that I could have fixed at that stage.
> ...


Dude, I think that looks really nice! I think seeing it on the car will look even better, and you won't notice those imperfections as much when viewing the whole package. Let me know if you ever want to sell this, since you think it will be temporary. I like it! And you can say you did it yourself. 

Great job!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Just picked up the surround and mirror covers from the paint shop.

I haven't fully attached the surround yet - it matches the silver on the TTRS grill exactly.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Dude. Props for excellent work. :thumbup:


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

ceese said:


>


I didn't know you were putting the 4 rings in the grill. i really like it now


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> Just picked up the surround and mirror covers from the paint shop.
> 
> I haven't fully attached the surround yet - it matches the silver on the TTRS grill exactly.


Nice work! Looks real good.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm a lot happier with it now the surround is on, the flaws are hardly noticeable. Just another two weeks until I can get the time to install it since next weekend I have autocross on Saturday and a track day on Sunday.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Dude that looks so killer.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

are rings chrome or silver?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Chrome - debating whether I want to brush them or not.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Not really a fan at all. Seems like a massive waste of time.

Since you don't want it anymore, I'll be happy to take it off your hands!  :thumbup:

I'm thinking we need to start having a "Mod of the Year" award; and this would certainly be up there. Might be tough to beat MKIMs S3 Seats though...


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

ceese said:


> Chrome - debating whether I want to brush them or not.


I like the contrast.


----------



## dsbloom (Oct 31, 2011)

Top shelf work, man. :thumbup:


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

how are you planning to attach the license plate to it?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

604a3 said:


> how are you planning to attach the license plate to it?


I stumbled on this at Fred Meyers for $2.50. I'm going to zip tie the bracket to the mesh and screw the plate into the bracket. But I'm going to wait until I get my first ticket - hehe.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

drew138 said:


> Might be tough to beat MKIMs S3 Seats though...


That's not really a mod though. Yeah it takes work to install, but it could've been factory. I'd say this grille trumps the seats. Wicked stoked to see it installed, and I was really skeptical at first. I think it's gonna look excellent now though.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

Do you know the paint code for that TTRS/aluminum look? It'd be good to know for future reference!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

asal said:


> Do you know the paint code for that TTRS/aluminum look? It'd be good to know for future reference!


I don't have the color code he used although if it's important I'm sure I can get it. It's basically hyper silver wheel paint (same color they use for Audi, BMW and Porche wheels) with a matt clear coat over top. There are thousands of different color codes for it but the differences are so miniscule that it took me twenty minutes to decide on one when I was trying fix the curb rash and color match my wheels.

When I was dicussing how to treat the surround with my painter he pulled out an old Porche Fuchs wheel he'd just restored - apparently its the same process for the lips on those wheels to get the satin aluminum look. 

You can buy spray cans of Hyper silver online. It usually comes as a two stage paint with a can for the paint and a can for the clear. Never used it personally but the Wurth Hyper Silver gets talked about on a lot of forums and is pretty readily available.

http://www.autogeek.net/wurth-silver-paint.html

I suck with rattle cans and always end up overspraying my coats so I use a hobby air brush that lets me go with thinner coats. So, I typically get my auto paint from a Sherwin Williams auto paint store. It requires a primer, mixing with a thinner before spraying then a clear coat finish. A lot more work than most rattle cans.

I didn't realize how close it was going to match the TTRS surround until I got it back from paint. 

These guys do a really good write up on using some of these metalic paints.

http://chrome-paints.weebly.com/hyper-silver.html


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

ceese said:


> I don't have the color code he used although if it's important I'm sure I can get it. It's basically hyper silver wheel paint (same color they use for Audi, BMW and Porche wheels) with a matt clear coat over top. There are thousands of different color codes for it but the differences are so miniscule that it took me twenty minutes to decide on one when I was trying fix the curb rash and color match my wheels.
> 
> When I was dicussing how to treat the surround with my painter he pulled out an old Porche Fuchs wheel he'd just restored - apparently its the same process for the lips on those wheels to get the satin aluminum look.
> 
> ...


Thanks ceese. good info. Also, i couldn't resist sharing my dad's 911 4s with waht we think are fuchs. not sure cause he bought it with 15k miles on it:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Those are definitely not Fuchs. These are Fuchs:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

That's hopefully one of my next mods. I found a company that imports a really nice set of pressure cast Fuch reps in a non staggered 19" aluminum. I've seen them side by side to the new forged 19" Fuchs and they're practically indistinguishable. Only problem is that they are 5x130 bolt pattern so I'm trying to get them to drill me a custom set of 5x112. You are going to say why don't you run adapters? The offset is already so aggressive that even without adapters I'd be flush with my fenders.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

Rob Cote said:


> Those are definitely not Fuchs. These are Fuchs:


ya i know that's the classic fuchs look. my dad traded up a 1987 911 w/those fuchs for his current one. but they also have some more recent ones that look more like my dads.



















the more i look around the less i think they're actually fuchs though.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

asal said:


> ya i know that's the classic fuchs look. my dad traded up a 1987 911 w/those fuchs for his current one. but they also have some more recent ones that look more like my dads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weird, I didn't know that. They look nothing alike. :screwy:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I almost positive fuchs designs a variety of wheels other than the five spoke porche wheel but for the life of me I can't find info on them online all I could find was the fuchs performance site. 









http://fuchsperformance.com/

Auchtuning carries the redesigned 19" wheels and I've seen them in person - beautiful wheels but I think they are around $5k a set so they better be.

http://achtuning.com/new-products/your-exclusive-north-american-fuchs-wheel-dealer/


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

OK so I cheated...I took my car in for an oil change and had thier body shop install it while I was at work so that it would be on for the MADS in Bremerton this weekend.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> OK so I cheated...I took my car in for an oil change and had thier body shop install it while I was at work so that it would be on for the MADS in Bremerton this weekend.


I approve!!! (but not like that means anything)


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I seriously like this look. Tempted to remove my TI grille and go for something like this.

:thumbup:

The best part is no plate delete!


----------



## azncarbos (Nov 12, 2011)

OGM!!!! That is Sexy!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Awesome job!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

That turned out very well! :thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks again guys - now I just need to work on my stance.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

ceese said:


> OK so I cheated...I took my car in for an oil change and had thier body shop install it while I was at work so that it would be on for the MADS in Bremerton this weekend.


Wow, this looks amazing. What was the final cost for everything? I might have put the audi rings a little lower but that's just me nit-picking. :thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

drew138 said:


> Wow, this looks amazing. What was the final cost for everything? I might have put the Audi rings a little lower but that's just me nit-picking. :thumbup:


I know what you are talking about it was my first thought when I saw it installed. The base for the rings is flat and it points them up because of the curvature of the grill. At some point I'm going to take them off and belt sand the base so it's at an angle and the rings point forward and not slightly up. 

Cost
$100 for the A3 grill
$150 for the A6 grill (you can get it for $100)
$10 for a can of Krylon rust enamel paint semi flat black (great stuff - dries in 10 minutes coats smoothly and works on pretty much any metallic or plastic surface)
$60 in emery boards (try to find a pharmacy that sells the ones that have sand paper grades on them and just shoot the lady a smile when you check out because she'll be looking at you funny)
$150 for the dealership install (Got lazy and wanted it installed for last weekend)
$400 for the surround and mirror covers painted Hyper Silver with matt clear coat (about twice what it should have cost but I'm not complaining they did a great job)
$30 for 3 tubes of Loctite epoxy (one tube of 20 minute set and two tubes of 6 minute set)
$80 for diamond and other dremel bits I didn't already have
$20 in sand paper
$30 in clamps (lots of clamps in all three sizes - at least 10 medium ones and 8 small ones - you will need them for when you are actually bonding the mesh to the frame)

Grand total for parts = $1030

Figure if you find a good grill surround that doesn't need paint or if you paint it yourself and if you have most of the tools you can do it for under $500. I also think that if I were to build another one I could do it in less than 15 hours total. The most time consuming parts were cutting down the edges on the A6 grill to fit in the A3 grill frame since you need to go super slow and work from all six angles and the sanding and paint prep work which I ended up redoing a few times because I used body filler. If I'd only used epoxy this stage would have gone much quicker although it seems that it would make sense the other way around.


Grand total with labor for the billable freelance time I wasn't billing since I was working on the grill $9000

The satisfaction that you learned something new, that it turned out really cool and the compliments you get from other Audi owners - priceless.

I just want to thank you all again for the positive comments.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

ceese said:


> $9000


:what::what:

What is your rate?!


Again, this is a really cool mod. Most will have no idea that they're looking at something totally one-off. :thumbup: and a :beer: to you, sir.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

ceese said:


> Grand total for parts = $1030



Looks great but why not just get the RS3 grill?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Subaruski1 said:


> Looks great but why not just get the RS3 grill?


caus dont fit pre facelift


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> :what::what:
> 
> What is your rate?!
> 
> ...


well there are a few guys who done it in the UK hehehe so one out of under 10


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

ceese said:


> $150 for the A6 grill (you can get it for $100)


Where?

Plus you used an RS6 grill = $500....


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> Where?
> 
> Plus you used an RS6 grill = $500....


It's a chinese made eBay grill

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Front-RS-St...ake:Audi|Model:A6&hash=item5647f07c79&vxp=mtr


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

ceese said:


> It's a chinese made eBay grill
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Front-RS-St...ake:Audi|Model:A6&hash=item5647f07c79&vxp=mtr



I thought you got an actual RS6 grill? You just got a ebay one without the plate filler?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes - I'm glad I went that direction it saved me $400 although the quality is no where near the same as an OEM grill and there are a lot of imperfections. However, after paint you have to look very close to see them. You want the A6 grill because the dimensions are larger than the A3 and it gives you space to trim down.

I probably would have gone with this OEM grill if it had been on ebay. My primary purpose was getting rid of the plate seperater.



This is the cheepo china grill next to the A3 grill that I cut up

If I had it to do over again I would have cut out the emblem mount from the A3 grill, filled and sanded it's edges and used it instead of the emblem mount that came with the cheepo A6 grill. The emblem mount is the one thing that really looks cheap.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

ceese said:


> $10 for a can of Krylon rust enamel paint semi flat black (great stuff - dries in 10 minutes coats smoothly and works on pretty much any metallic or plastic surface)


Do you think the Krylon is a good way to go if I wanted to just paint my current OEM grill black rather than the off-grey it is now (as well as the plate delete)? Or would plastic dipping be a better alternative?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

beckermanex said:


> Do you think the Krylon is a good way to go if I wanted to just paint my current OEM grill black rather than the off-grey it is now (as well as the plate delete)? Or would plastic dipping be a better alternative?


I haven't used Plastidip so I can't compare the two products. I know a lot of people swear by it. however I think the Krylon would look good on an OEM grill since its the right color and coats evenly with very little effort. it comes out a really deep black with just a subtle sheen - very close to Audi OEM black plastic parts.

I've used it a number of times over the years on metal parts on my Ducatis and it's held up very well. This is the first time I've painted ABS plastic with it (both the grill and a set of center caps) and it seems to have bonded well to both, although I'd like to get it through a below freezing winter and over 90 degree summer before I can say with 100% certainty that it will hold up to the temperature cycles, but I feel pretty confident at this stage that it will.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

ceese said:


> I haven't used Plastidip so I can't compare the two products. I know a lot of people swear by it. however I think the Krylon would look good on an OEM grill since its the right color and coats evenly with very little effort. it comes out a really deep black with just a subtle sheen - very close to Audi OEM black plastic parts.
> 
> I've used it a number of times over the years on metal parts on my Ducatis and it's held up very well. This is the first time I've painted ABS plastic with it (both the grill and a set of center caps) and it seems to have bonded well to both, although I'd like to get it through a below freezing winter and over 90 degree summer before I can say with 100% certainty that it will hold up to the temperature cycles, but I feel pretty confident at this stage that it will.


I will definitely swear by plastidip. But, that doesn't mean that another product doesn't work in the same manner. The rubbery effect that plastidip has is excellent for stone chip resiliency. My grille surround and previous plate filler were both plastidipped for ummmmmmm...about a year? guessing there, and there were no stone chips on either part. However, my bumper was a disaster over that same period of time. That's why I swear by plastidip. Also, it applies just like any other spray paint, so why not?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

This is my next mod, just saying......


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

ceese said:


> I've used it a number of times over the years on metal parts on my Ducatis and it's held up very well. This is the first time I've painted ABS plastic with it (both the grill and a set of center caps) and it seems to have bonded well to both, although I'd like to get it through a below freezing winter and over 90 degree summer before I can say with 100% certainty that it will hold up to the temperature cycles, but I feel pretty confident at this stage that it will.


Well if it can hold up to 100+ here in the desert that'd be awesome  I'll give it a shot see what I can do.

One last Q, is it required to remove the whole front bumper to replace the grill on the A3? I know on my TT I had to, but I didn't know if it was slightly different on the A3, from your pics it looks like you wouldn't have to, but this being an Audi I would assume the worst


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

beckermanex said:


> Well if it can hold up to 100+ here in the desert that'd be awesome  I'll give it a shot see what I can do.
> 
> One last Q, is it required to remove the whole front bumper to replace the grill on the A3? I know on my TT I had to, but I didn't know if it was slightly different on the A3, from your pics it looks like you wouldn't have to, but this being an Audi I would assume the worst



Yes you need to remove the front bumper completely but it's easy to do and there is a wiki how to do it. In my case I don't own a level driveway or garage at the moment so it was easier for me just to pay my dealership's body shop. They charged me $150 to swap out the grill, cut the bumper and paint the crash bar - good deal seeing as it saved me at least a good two if not three hours.


For this mod you actually have to cut your bumper. There is a piece of the bumper that runs behind the plate seperater and this needs to be cut out. You also need to paint the crash bar black as it only sits about 3/4" behind the grill.

If I were you I'd buy a can of Krylon now and a set of $20 audi center caps on ebay, push the chrome rings out carefully, sand the center caps lightly with a 240 grit sandpaper and then spray them with the Krylon (3 medium coats), let dry (an hour), push the rings back in and let us know how the paint holds up over the summer.

This is an S3 front bumper but our cars have the same piece of fiberglass running across it.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Ceese, is there a reason you used the Krylon Rust rather than http://www.krylon.com/products/fusion_for_plastic/ with the Flat or Gloss black color? 

Just curious


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

beckermanex said:


> Ceese, is there a reason you used the Krylon Rust rather than http://www.krylon.com/products/fusion_for_plastic/ with the Flat or Gloss black color?
> 
> Just curious


 
I've never gotten good results with fusion for plastic and have had really good results with the Krylon Rust although I'm still not 100% certain how it will hold up on plastic but it seems to be doing just fine so far.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Just boughted me this from ebay.uk. $45 USD shipped.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> Just boughted me this from ebay.uk. $45 USD shipped.


:thumbup:

Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

ceese said:


> Yes you need to remove the front bumper completely but it's easy to do and there is a wiki how to do it. In my case I don't own a level driveway or garage at the moment so it was easier for me just to pay my dealership's body shop. They charged me $150 to swap out the grill, cut the bumper and paint the crash bar - good deal seeing as it saved me at least a good two if not three hours.
> 
> 
> For this mod you actually have to cut your bumper. There is a piece of the bumper that runs behind the plate seperater and this needs to be cut out. You also need to paint the crash bar black as it only sits about 3/4" behind the grill.
> ...


that is not an S3 front bumper cover that is a Oettinger A3 bumper cover


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

RedLineRob said:


> that is not an S3 front bumper cover that is a Oettinger A3 bumper cover


You get the idea of what I was trying to convey though.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> Just boughted me this from ebay.uk. $45 USD shipped.


I think that will actually be a lot easier than the Mesh there are fewer connection points and for the most part they aren't at angles. I'd like to know how long it takes you.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

ceese said:


> I think that will actually be a lot easier than the Mesh there are fewer connection points and for the most part they aren't at angles. I'd like to know how long it takes you.


I think I am going to go with your recommendation and use my old grey/chrome grill and strip down the chrome. Just going to paint everything black anyway. 

Will take some pics once the dang thing gets here.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> I think I am going to go with your recommendation and use my old grey/chrome grill and strip down the chrome. Just going to paint everything black anyway.
> 
> Will take some pics once the dang thing gets here.



The grill I used was a gray one too, I masked most of it when I painted it except the inside frame that shows when it's mounted.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Got the A6 grill in today. Laid the A3 Ti surround on it and it is a close fit already. Just need to ship down my old grill to chop up. Will probably start this conversion next week. Plan is to paint it gloss black when its finished.

Ceese, I will probably be PM'ing you in the next couple of days.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> Got the A6 grill in today. Laid the A3 Ti surround on it and it is a close fit already. Just need to ship down my old grill to chop up. Will probably start this conversion next week. Plan is to paint it gloss black when its finished.
> 
> Ceese, I will probably be PM'ing you in the next couple of days.


Cool - One thing I've noticed when my car was up on the lift last week that the top joints on my grill have started to crack where I epoxied them. It's the result of my hood being dropped down. So after you do the mod you want to be gentle closing your grill. 

I look forward to seeing yours done. I think it will look better than the honeycomb.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Finally, a decent picture of the grill installed.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> Finally, a decent picture of the grill installed.


 :thumbup: now onto the fogs


----------



## cchill7 (Apr 3, 2013)

*A6 grill availability?*

Ceese, I dig this mod! I am looking to this also. you mention that the A6 grill can be had for $100. I can't find it on ebay for this price. Do you know a supplier I could get this from for the $100 price?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

cchill7 said:


> Ceese, I dig this mod! I am looking to this also. you mention that the A6 grill can be had for $100. I can't find it on ebay for this price. Do you know a supplier I could get this from for the $100 price?


I think he got a knock-off grille, like this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2008-2010-F...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2ec74cd9a3&vxp=mtr


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

TBomb said:


> I think he got a knock-off grille, like this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2008-2010-F...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2ec74cd9a3&vxp=mtr


Yep that's the one although if I had it to do over again I'd go with this one since the ring holder on mine isn't integrated into the mesh it looks a little off.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/05-10-Audi-...ies&hash=item19d9a8211c&vxp=mtr#ht_1413wt_896


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

^ I saw that one too when I searched, and almost suggested the same thing :laugh:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Grill looks awesome...love it


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

I know this thread is a little old, but if anyone is still watching, would these two items fit the bill for donors?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2006-2007-2...ies&fits=Model:A3&hash=item2ec84217e1&vxp=mtr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/05-10-AUDI-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item565694b497&vxp=mtr

Thoughts?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

majic said:


> I know this thread is a little old, but if anyone is still watching, would these two items fit the bill for donors?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2006-2007-2...ies&fits=Model:A3&hash=item2ec84217e1&vxp=mtr
> 
> ...


The first one would be a good donor, the second one is a full replacement grill for an A3 - you wouldn't need to do any trimming etc. But you wouldn't get the full mesh grill like Ceese has, you would want the A6 grill and then you use your own grill and mate the two.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

majic said:


> I know this thread is a little old, but if anyone is still watching, would these two items fit the bill for donors?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2006-2007-2...ies&fits=Model:A3&hash=item2ec84217e1&vxp=mtr
> 
> ...


They'd both work but you wouldn't get a grill surround with the aftermarket A3 grill and I've heard of fitment problems with them as well. My suggestion is that you find a used OEM grill to marry the A6 grill into. I see them from time to time for $80 to $120. I'd check Ebay or the A3 classifieds section of the forum there's one there now but it's S. Cal pickup only.


----------



## Dr Chill (Aug 24, 2011)

Your grille looks just like the one on my B8 S4 that cost $240 and bolted right on. I can't believe how much work you did to make it. Excellent work!!!


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

Ponto said:


> The first one would be a good donor, the second one is a full replacement grill for an A3 - you wouldn't need to do any trimming etc. But you wouldn't get the full mesh grill like Ceese has, you would want the A6 grill and then you use your own grill and mate the two.


Sorry -- did I miss something, I thought that second one was an S6 grill?


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

ceese said:


> They'd both work but you wouldn't get a grill surround with the aftermarket A3 grill and I've heard of fitment problems with them as well. My suggestion is that you find a used OEM grill to marry the A6 grill into. I see them from time to time for $80 to $120. I'd check Ebay or the A3 classifieds section of the forum there's one there now but it's S. Cal pickup only.


I might take my chances with the blackout grill I have now. I think it's an aftermarket one because its never fit quite right (car came with it on there). If it gets jacked up all I've lost is a grill that was already messed up 

On the figment with the sides of the grill, did you cut slots and epoxy over the slot and groove fit, or was it more like flat interface that you then fixed in place with epoxy?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

majic said:


> Sorry -- did I miss something, I thought that second one was an S6 grill?


Whoops I meant the first one... lol the


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

majic said:


> I might take my chances with the blackout grill I have now. I think it's an aftermarket one because its never fit quite right (car came with it on there). If it gets jacked up all I've lost is a grill that was already messed up
> 
> On the figment with the sides of the grill, did you cut slots and epoxy over the slot and groove fit, or was it more like flat interface that you then fixed in place with epoxy?



I cut slots and epoxied over the groove and then sanded it smooth. Here you can see where I'm tacking them in with epoxy. They broke free once before installing the mesh so I tacked them in a second time and then went back and basically painted with epoxy as evenly as I could over both the front and back sides, let it cure overnight and then sanded. It was rock hard after that.










One thing that I didn't make note of is not to use body filler in any way shape or form - that was my one mistake (it won't hold up). The joints where I went back and removed the filler completely and only used epoxy are holding strong after several soft cloth car washes and an accident. The joints that were still being held by filler have cracked and are loose and need to be redone. 

The Lock tite epoxy works like a champ, it will sand as smooth as the ABS plastic of the grill and once painted will look OEM.


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

It's kind of hard to tell exactly what's going on in this picture, but if I understand correctly the grill should essentially "pop" into place as you've cut grooves for the sides to go into (will be like a tiny Y going into the groove?).

Haha, I know what you mean about body filler. Super easy to work with, but comes at the cost of being incredibly non-durable. 

The only modification I might suggest is to use bondo instead of epoxy. I'm a big fan of epoxy, but it's let me down in the past (over the course of 5 or 6 years). Bondo on the other hand has never really showed signs of letting up. It's a big harder to work with, and if you don't mind getting a little high every time you work with it, it can be really good stuff.

Thanks for the info, brother. If you have pics of the re-work that might be enlightening, I'd appreciate it. 

Also, I really dig the brushed aluminum effect. I think I'm going to stick with matte black. I think I might also make some matte black mirror caps, too. I'm considering getting some matte red and black rs3 replicas while I'm at it, but this would definitely complete the look (I have a charactature lower lip versus an s3 bumper).


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

majic said:


> It's kind of hard to tell exactly what's going on in this picture, but if I understand correctly the grill should essentially "pop" into place as you've cut grooves for the sides to go into (will be like a tiny Y going into the groove?).
> 
> Haha, I know what you mean about body filler. Super easy to work with, but comes at the cost of being incredibly non-durable.
> 
> ...












There were no notches cut into the surround, the A3 grill was filled and smooth (sorry for the crappy pic). This is where I originally F'd up. I should have used epoxy instead of body filler. The edges A6 mesh pushed snugly into the surround and clamps were used to hold it while it was glued into place with epoxy. I acutally f'd up in a few places and cut it a little too short but was able to fill it with epoxy. Once it was cured sandpaper nail files (Bartell's drugstore sells them in regular sandpaper grades) were used to shape it after it cured.

When the A6 mesh was cut out, it was cut as close to the edge of the A6 grill surround as possible so that there would be room to trim down for the A3 surround. Sizing it down was the most time consuming part of the build since the convex nature of the mesh and surround don't quite match. You have to keep going around the outside of the mesh over and over again trimming a little off the edges at a time with a dremel. The A6 grill was more convex than the A3 surround so I'd put it on the ground and gently step on it every so often to flatten it out a bit - this actually got them to match pretty closely. Once it was sized, I cut the inside back edges of the A6 mesh at a slight angle so that they could be filled in that area with epoxy to give it more support than if it were just a seam when pushed on. Unfortunately I don't have a picture of this.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

which rs6 grill did u get? cheap ebay ones right?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> which rs6 grill did u get? cheap ebay ones right?


 
Used an OEM A3 grill for the ouside and then a cheapy Ebay a6 grill for the mesh.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

looks nice, but its such a PITA to swap grilles that I think gonna pass on this one


----------



## bandphreak587 (Sep 8, 2011)

*soo..*

someone needs to make more of these and sell them of do a complete DIY for this... cuz i really want this grill on my A3


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I've been considering having some made in China.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ceese said:


> I've been considering having some made in China.


gonna be $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeap. And fitment will suck.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Yeap. And fitment will suck.



if they laser scan the part then fix it on the cad then it should be pretty good fitment.

I think it will prolly cost around $15k min for the mold.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> if they laser scan the part then fix it on the cad then it should be pretty good fitment.
> 
> I think it will prolly cost around $15k min for the mold.


So pennies for each one after the molds - so you'd have to sell 60 of them at $250 a piece to make your money back. 

Was thinking of taking mine off this winter and having it scanned. What do you think it would cost to do one off 3D prints.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ceese said:


> So pennies for each one after the molds - so you'd have to sell 60 of them at $250 a piece to make your money back.
> 
> Was thinking of taking mine off this winter and having it scanned. What do you think it would cost to do one off 3D prints.




not even sure if u can print something that big. but i would say few thousand as it does require a lot of time on the machine.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Yes - I'm glad I went that direction it saved me $400 although the quality is no where near the same as an OEM grill and there are a lot of imperfections. However, after paint you have to look very close to see them. You want the A6 grill because the dimensions are larger than the A3 and it gives you space to trim down.
> 
> I probably would have gone with this OEM grill if it had been on ebay. My primary purpose was getting rid of the plate seperater.


I am having serious thought's about this grill.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> I am having serious thought's about this grill.


Ponto, what ever happened to that custom grill project?

-- reviving the Zombie. One of my first A3 threads.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Ponto, what ever happened to that custom grill project?
> 
> -- reviving the Zombie. One of my first A3 threads.


Haha clearly it never happened and now I've got this.










Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

Ponto said:


> Haha clearly it never happened and now I've got this.


Nice allroad! I guess I am still subscribed to this thread (since 2012, haha) and I upgraded to an a4 Avant a few years ago. Good to revisit some of these threads!


----------

